# Announcing the 2012 New Breed Staff



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is awesome congrats everyone :thumbs_up And that youth mentor program just sounds awesome, if I find a local kid needing help I always try to take them in and get them started.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

CInfests to everyone above. I'm sure that we are going to have an awesome year!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

It's going to be another great year with Newbreed!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Updated



JAG said:


> *Congratulations to all of the 2012 staff! We are looking forward to another successful year with you all!*
> 
> *Company & Factory Pro Staff -*
> Kyle Null, Clint Salter, Gerald Bridges, Julie Gordon, Larry Daniels, Randy Green,
> ...


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats to all and WELCOME to the new members of the Nation Staff! Looks like another great year ahead for NBA.:thumb:


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Congrats to everyone.I know I'm looking forward to having a great year as a member of the New Breed shooting staff and I hope everyone else has a great year too!


----------



## nbacollins (Jan 22, 2011)

I just want to say THANKS again for let'n me be apart of something so great. And congrats to everyone else that made it. I hope that everyone has a great year.


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Congrats to everyone. Sadly didn't make it this year but I will still represent and try again next year. Happy hunting in both targets and animals!!!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Where is the Field Staff contract supposed to be mailed to?


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Nevermind I found my original e-mail from Julie.

So, is it too late for those sent a position offer?


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Looking forward to 2012


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

ORROSS334 said:


> Congrats to everyone. Sadly didn't make it this year but I will still represent and try again next year. Happy hunting in both targets and animals!!!


 email sent


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

If you sent your contract to me and your name is not on the list, please email me.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

If you were sent a contract, the offer is good for 30 days from the day I sent it.


BradMc26 said:


> Nevermind I found my original e-mail from Julie.
> 
> So, is it too late for those sent a position offer?


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats to all who made it I know I'm looking forward to a great year representing NBA


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

JAG said:


> Updated


No hanover hydro on there ? I guess I'll just hold everyone hostage. LOL


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

I would like to answer everyone's questions on the Lycan, but I don't want to speak out of terms. I hope Kyle chimes in on here to give us an update on specs and such. All I know is it looks like a mini-eclipse, and one will be dipped up for me soon.


----------



## bcnut5 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Julie for all the hard work you do for the staff and CONGRATS to all of the new and old staff members for 2012!!! I'm looking forward to a great year of shooting with my brand new eclipse.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Hanover Hydro said:


> I would like to answer everyone's questions on the Lycan, but I don't want to speak out of terms. I hope Kyle chimes in on here to give us an update on specs and such. All I know is it looks like a mini-eclipse, and one will be dipped up for me soon.


Then it should be a winner!


----------



## venado (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats to all the new staff members. I cant wait to get to start meeting yall. Hope each of you have a great holiday season. Thank you for the hard work Julie and the picture is coming.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Congratulations to all the Staff members who made to 2012 staff. Looking forward to another great year with NBA.

Thanks Julie for allowing me to be apart of such a great Company and Staff!!!!!!

Dean "Bear" Morris


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Add Jeff Buttdolph to Factory Staff and on Shooting staff are Bobby Ingram and Joseph Henson


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Updated - 


Company & Factory Pro Staff -
Kyle Null, Clint Salter, Gerald Bridges, Julie Gordon, Larry Daniels, Randy Green,
Robin Green, Tony Gordon, Vaughan McLain, and Jerome Peterson

Factory Staff -
Jeff Butler, Jeff Buttdolph, Bryan Cox, Jack Cox, Nick Enblom, Debbie Essex, Ray Essex, David Gibson,
Michael Gustafson, Jim Ingerson, Ammie Kennedy, Matt Kennedy, Dwight McCay
Norm McHenry, Glen McIntosh, Dean Morris, Hank Morrow, David Rash, Steve Seals
Toby Vertein, Tim Wanat, Dustin West, Jeffrey Williams, Kimberely Wolff, and Bill Cox

Shooting Staff -
Aaron & Amanda Ashley, Dean Austin, John Boyer, Joe Carrino, Kirk Dale, William DeWitt, Chris Dunaway
Louan Groenewald, Grant Gungoll, Tony Hensley, Joseph Henson, Brian Hundley, Michele Hundley
David Ingerson, Bobby Ingram, Daniel King, Cindy Minor, Cassie Minor*, Seth Minor*, Stiaan Moller
Brian Moriarity, Bobbie Nelson, Deanne "Dee" Simmons, George Sperry, Skip Sperry
Amanda Stiff, Chris Stiff, Frank Straley, Mike Stratton, Andrew Stouffer
Twan van der Kruijs, Dwayne Whitaker, Tina Williams, and Sequoyah Williams

Field Staff -
Chris Collins, Justin Davis, Nate Esparza, Paul Frantz, Ron Garstka, Tim Hilgendorf
Caleb Hobbs, Devin Knuth, William "Billy" Marsh, Michael Pfancook, Kevin Piasta
Charles Potts, William "Bill" Reynolds, Jeremy Schaaf, Jon Sissney, Stacy Sissney
Norm Springett, Chad Ward, and Darin Wilkison


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Thank you Julie for all you do....between here there and everywhere you must be WONDERWOMAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Updated Once More-

Sorry for the ads but this should be completed no later than Dec. 31st. I am still waiting to receive a few more contracts that are out.



Company & Factory Pro Staff -
Kyle Null, Clint Salter, Gerald Bridges, Julie Gordon, Larry Daniels, Randy Green,
Robin Green, Tony Gordon, Vaughan McLain, and Jerome Peterson

Factory Staff -
Jeff Butler, Jeff Buttdolph, Bryan Cox, Jack Cox, Nick Enblom, Debbie Essex, Ray Essex, David Gibson,
Michael Gustafson, Jim Ingerson, Ammie Kennedy, Matt Kennedy, Dwight McCay
Norm McHenry, Glen McIntosh, Dean Morris, Hank Morrow, David Rash, Steve Seals
Toby Vertein, Rusty Wallace, Tim Wanat, Dustin West, Jeffrey Williams, Kimberely Wolff, and Bill Cox

Shooting Staff -
Aaron & Amanda Ashley, Dean Austin, John Boyer, Joe Carrino, Kirk Dale, William DeWitt, Chris Dunaway
Louan Groenewald, Grant Gungoll, Tony Hensley, Joseph Henson, Brian Hundley, Michele Hundley
David Ingerson, Bobby Ingram, Daniel King, Cindy Minor, Cassie Minor*, Seth Minor*, Stiaan Moller
Brian Moriarity, Bobbie Nelson, Deanne "Dee" Simmons, George Sperry, Skip Sperry
Amanda Stiff, Chris Stiff, Frank Straley, Mike Stratton, Andrew Stouffer
Twan van der Kruijs, Dwayne Whitaker, Tina Williams, and Sequoyah Williams

Field Staff -
Blair Belding, Chris Collins, Justin Davis, Nate Esparza, Shawn Fleming, Paul Frantz, Ron Garstka, Tim Hilgendorf
Caleb Hobbs, Devin Knuth, William "Billy" Marsh, Michael Pfancook, Kevin Piasta
Charles Potts, William "Bill" Reynolds, Jeremy Schaaf, Jon Sissney, Stacy Sissney
Norm Springett, Chad Ward, and Darin Wilkison


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

JAG said:


> Updated Once More-
> 
> Sorry for the ads but this should be completed no later than Dec. 31st. I am still waiting to receive a few more contracts that are out.
> 
> ...


No need to apologize for the nations growth! Keep it up and welcome to everyone that has been added.


----------



## Standing Bear (Dec 6, 2011)

Dustin, you Sir are a positive role model for all of Archery/Bowhunting.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

JAG You are a class act and a great staff co-ordinater. Congrats to all the New Staff and a Hardy Welcome Back to all of the old staffers from the previous year. I'm looking forward to another great year with New Breed as my main sponcer.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations to everybody accross the board. Hope to see some of yall at the ASA shoots. Dont forget NBA has a promotional booth at almost all the ASA shoots and we can always use the help talking with potential dealers and showing the bows off to shooters that want to try them. That was a shameless plug for help in the booth. To JAG we all know you work your BUTT off for the staff and thanks to Master G for his support. How are the Co-Op deals coming?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I've got lots of co-op commitments, should have your deals out to to you all within a week or so.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Cool I can Always use a good deal.......


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Julie for all your hard work. Just got the e-mail about co-op deals. Looks great!!!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

You are very welcome, i hope you all are able to use some of these great deals. We have some wonderful companies out there willing to do this for us... Aint it great?


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

JAG said:


> You are very welcome, i hope you all are able to use some of these great deals. We have some wonderful companies out there willing to do this for us... Aint it great?


I appreciate all you do JAG. Looks like you got us some darn fine deals to work with. I am sure there will be a few more that want to add themselves to the list in the future. Thank you again.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Just looked at the email and looks like there goes my allowance for the next few months.  Lots of great deals. Thank you for everything ya do Julie.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Julie, It takes a lot of time for doing the shooting staff, I commend you in all your efforts. and You and Tony have a safe and Merry Christmas and new years.


----------



## charliep (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Julie :thumbs_up


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks again JAG, for all the effort and time you put into us......


----------



## nbacollins (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks again JAG for all you do for us all. Your the best!!!! And MERRY CHRISTMAS to you and your family.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I have 2 more to add to it - Treelimb and Pyro - email me if you need info on wither deal before the next list goes out in January.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

_To all of my New Breed family - Have a Very Merry Christmas! _


----------



## silentoutdoors (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Julie I placed an order with one of the venders last night great deal.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

silentoutdoors said:


> Thanks Julie I placed an order with one of the venders last night great deal.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chad


:thumbs_up that is great!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas New Breed Staff!!!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Wishing everybody on the New Breed Staff a Happy and Safe Holiday

Merry Christmas

Bear


----------



## nbacollins (Jan 22, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!! I hope that all has a GREAT holiday.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Julie ,thanks for setting up the great coop deal with the vendors ! 


To all the New Breed staff and their families ,Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year!


----------



## Speed44 (Feb 5, 2008)

Julie, you did a very good job setting up the co-op deals. Thank you very much. I have a handful of deals I will be taking advantage of. Here's to all of you with New Breed Nation have a fantastic 2012, Happy New Years!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I'll have an updated list i'll be sending out soon. 

The best way to reach me is [email protected] PM's are difficult for me to get to most of the time, so email me.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Don't forget to send me your picture. I need it for the webpage. Dont make me get ugly!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

JAG said:


> Don't forget to send me your picture. I need it for the webpage. Dont make me get ugly!


You Can't get UGLY........ You Too Nice to get ugly........


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

JAG said:


> Don't forget to send me your picture. I need it for the webpage. Dont make me get ugly!


I have to make a new photo.......but the ugly part i already have


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry please dont get ugly with me . I'm gonna get you one hopefully in the next few days Julie. I'd like to get a deer or coyote down with my genetix, but if not il send ya one from a practice shoot.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Happy New Year to The 2012 New Breed Staff....


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Happy Newyear and all the best for 2012..


----------



## silentoutdoors (Dec 30, 2008)

Well Field Staffers I started the New Year off with good/bad luck. Good luck is I picked the right spot for either my 2nd or 3rd best bow kill he walked in right behind stand at about 6:30 AM. Bad luck he walked were I had no shooting lane cut he stopped about 17 yards an I had a window of hope I drew back and settled the pin, fire and missed. After it is all over I'm just looking at the arrow sticking in the dirt and asking myself how I missed so badly then I see what happened I was so focused on the sight pin that I did not see the vein that was in front of the riser about 1 1/2 feet away. Yeap cut that sucker right into LOL

Later,
Chad


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

check your email today


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

OH GOODY...... Just Luv It when Jag Sends Me stuff......


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I read that ''''special''' email  AWESOME


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Julie,Awesome sent you a reply ,Thank you!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

silentoutdoors said:


> Well Field Staffers I started the New Year off with good/bad luck. Good luck is I picked the right spot for either my 2nd or 3rd best bow kill he walked in right behind stand at about 6:30 AM. Bad luck he walked were I had no shooting lane cut he stopped about 17 yards an I had a window of hope I drew back and settled the pin, fire and missed. After it is all over I'm just looking at the arrow sticking in the dirt and asking myself how I missed so badly then I see what happened I was so focused on the sight pin that I did not see the vein that was in front of the riser about 1 1/2 feet away. Yeap cut that sucker right into LOL
> 
> Later,
> Chad


Brutal man . Sorry to hear about that. Hopefully you get another poke at him! Good luck.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

JAG said:


> check your email today


Thanks Julie! Can't wait!


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

JAG said:


> check your email today


 Awesome .. It just gets better and better! Thanks Julie!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

You're welcome


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello all. Kind of quiet around here lately!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

See what Pro shooter Tom Boatwright did - http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1666274&p=1063008674#post1063008674


----------



## bcnut5 (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats to TOM!!!


----------



## nbacollins (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job Tom!!!!!!!


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

Just though that I would pass on that I am now a member of the NATION, I signed a field staff contract the other day and will soon have a few NEW BREED bows. Looking forward to being part of a great company like NEW BREED. I hope to soon have a few animals taken with my new bows. SPRING bear season is just arround the corner. Im sure Julie will update the list when she gets a chance. Oh and by the way im Adam Jarvis from New Brunswick Canada.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ArcheryAdiction said:


> Just though that I would pass on that I am now a member of the NATION, I signed a field staff contract the other day and will soon have a few NEW BREED bows. Looking forward to being part of a great company like NEW BREED. I hope to soon have a few animals taken with my new bows. SPRING bear season is just arround the corner. Im sure Julie will update the list when she gets a chance. Oh and by the way im Adam Jarvis from New Brunswick Canada.


Congrats!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

ArcheryAdiction said:


> Just though that I would pass on that I am now a member of the NATION, I signed a field staff contract the other day and will soon have a few NEW BREED bows. Looking forward to being part of a great company like NEW BREED. I hope to soon have a few animals taken with my new bows. SPRING bear season is just arround the corner. Im sure Julie will update the list when she gets a chance. Oh and by the way im Adam Jarvis from New Brunswick Canada.


Congrats and welcome Adam :clap:


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. Now tell me how good my Ecplise and my Lycan are gonna be. ITS KILLING ME. I feel like a little kid christmas eve.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Hey Guys & Gals I was just made aware that Harvest Time may no
Longer be honoring their co-op offer due to sale of their company. 
If you were offered a deal it is up to you to follow through and see what may going on. 
I was not contacted formally by them


----------



## Speed44 (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats and welcome Adam


----------



## Speed44 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you for the update Julie. I need to learn to get items like this to you as soon as I hear them. I think I seen this on twitter mid last week. Sorry, I will do better!!


----------



## nbacollins (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats & Welcome to the team Adam....


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Adam :welcome: to the Nation!


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Morning and Welcome to all new staff members. Look forward to this year. Fine Job Julie does every year. Don't know how she does it but, can't thank her enough. Thank You Julie. Thank you Kyle. Been gone for a while and getting a little time to catch up on things. Sold another New Breed Bow on the road how exciting that was.  Nice chatting.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Welcome Adam and any new members to the Clan that I may have missed. 

Thank You for the Update Boss Lady Julie. Don't know how you have time to do all that you do, but I'm glad you do

Bear #1 suck up :wink:


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to all the new Nation Members


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I'll be sending out an email soon with some new and updated co-op deals


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice I would love to see what the coop deals are


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

E-mail recieved........Me Like!!!!!!!


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW THANKS alot Julie good job.


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Julie and New Breed, I will definately be utilizing alot of these deals.


----------



## MasterG (Jul 25, 2006)

You Go Girl!!!!!!!


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Great email JAG.... I got the info and hopefully we will have a dealer out here soon...


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great job Julie! Nice deals! Thanks for everything!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

You are welcome!


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

Where can I see the new bows online?


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> Where can I see the new bows online?


JANUARY 31 here:http://www.newbreedarchery.com


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Good morning Nation! Julie sure has got us some great deals to work with!


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Just ordered some custom threads from Hank Morrow at Pyro.(staff deal) Great guy to deal with and great price.


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

Ordering a new Sword sight and new vanguard case today THANKS JULIE


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

devin1 said:


> Just ordered some custom threads from Hank Morrow at Pyro.(staff deal) Great guy to deal with and great price.


 Hanks makes a great string! Good customer service and a great product...You wont be disappointed!


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys and girls. I placed an order today with one of our co-op partners, and im not gonna say who or what it is but, the company I bought from today, Bought another company and they are offering us the same deal with the new company. Im sure Julie will let us know who it is. I placed an order RITE away.


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Shot a 100 arrow tournament at 18 meters with my Cyborg, tough target (inner ten).
Did a verry bad start and shot below my comfortable average. Then I decided to change my technique to my old style (I was changing my anchor)
Then the shooting improved and finally I managed to shoot 950 point. (my average normally is about 960+)
So I wasn't satiesified, but happy it went better. Got the 2nd place that evening. (My wife did it a little better, the shoots recurve style and got a score of 924 points. Also 2nd place.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

ArcheryAdiction said:


> Hey guys and girls. I placed an order today with one of our co-op partners, and im not gonna say who or what it is but, the company I bought from today, Bought another company and they are offering us the same deal with the new company. Im sure Julie will let us know who it is. I placed an order RITE away.


 send me an email, im not sure who you mean that's not already included.


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

On saterday, no longer trying to change my style I went to another game. Me and me wife as a couple competing against others.
The qualifying round was 5 matches against several teams. We managed to win them all. So we advanced to the highest final round.
There we had to compete against 3 other teams. Mainly compounders. We managed again to win 2 out of three. Unfortunately we lost the last one, and so there were 3 teams with 4 points.
We became 2nd on the total score (334, 336 for us and 337 for the winner). Just one point.  (we would have won with 1 point more, because the number one did lose against us)

I shot a nice tournament. Many rounds of 29 and 30. My average in the finals was 9,83.
This gives confidence for the upcoming tournaments and soon the National championships...
(shot again with my Cyborg)

I was tuning my Eclipse for backup. Noticed I didn't get it right with my Easton X7 2315 arrows.
Took my Carbon Express X-buster and Bam!. They went perfect trough the papertuning test.
Don't know why I didn't get the X7 doing its thing.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

FlyingDutchmen said:


> On saterday, no longer trying to change my style I went to another game. Me and me wife as a couple competing against others.
> The qualifying round was 5 matches against several teams. We managed to win them all. So we advanced to the highest final round.
> There we had to compete against 3 other teams. Mainly compounders. We managed again to win 2 out of three. Unfortunately we lost the last one, and so there were 3 teams with 4 points.
> We became 2nd on the total score (334, 336 for us and 337 for the winner). Just one point.  (we would have won with 1 point more, because the number one did lose against us)
> ...


I sure wish I could shoot like that!! Good work!


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Dutchman your tearing it up again this year. Great Job


----------



## bowhunter 28 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone at New Breed looking forward to a great year with you guys.......:thumbs_up


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

I want To wish All The Staff shooters that Are Going to the ASA Florida Pro/Am much success. I was hoping to be able to make the trip but my plans fell through at the last minute.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

We need to keep this one going! Hope everyone got their new shirts!


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

CHobbs said:


> We need to keep this one going! Hope everyone got their new shirts!


We did. Julie and Kyle take very good care of us.:thumb:


----------



## nbacollins (Jan 22, 2011)

Got mine and loved it.. Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Got my shirt! Thanks Nation!!!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Got Mine Too


----------



## Archieup (Jun 28, 2006)

Got mine!
Thanks Julie and Kyle

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I received my factory staff shirt today. Thank you Kyle, and Julie for all the fine work you have put forth in the company and I wish for a LONG and GRACIOUS life with NEWBREED.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Here is a complete list of our shooters:

Company & Factory Pro Staff -
Kyle Null, Clint Salter, Gerald Bridges, Julie Gordon, Larry Daniels, Randy Green,
Robin Green, Tony Gordon, Vaughan McLain, Tom Boatwright, and Jerome Peterson

Factory Staff -
Miles Blair, Jeff Butler, Jeff Buttdolph, Bryan Cox, Jack Cox, Nick Enblom, Debbie Essex, Ray Essex, David Gibson,
Michael Gustafson, Jim Ingerson, Ammie Kennedy, Matt Kennedy, Dwight McCay, Glen McIntosh, Dean Morris, Hank Morrow, David Rash, Steve Seals
Toby Vertein, Rusty Wallace, Tim Wanat, Dustin West, Jeffrey Williams, Kimberely Wolff, and Bill Cox

Shooting Staff -
Aaron & Amanda Ashley, Dean Austin, John Boyer, Joe Carrino, Kirk Dale, William DeWitt, Chris Dunaway
Louan Groenewald, Grant Gungoll, Tony Hensley, Joseph Henson, Brian Hundley, Michele Hundley
David Ingerson, Bobby Ingram, Daniel King, Cindy Minor, Cassie Minor*, Seth Minor*, Stiaan Moller
Brian Moriarity, Bob Nelson, Deanne "Dee" Simmons, George Sperry, Skip Sperry
Amanda Stiff, Chris Stiff, Frank Straley, Mike Stratton, Andrew Stouffer
Twan van der Kruijs, Dwayne Whitaker, Tina Williams, and Sequoyah Williams

Field Staff -
Jeff Allen, Blair Belding, Chris Collins, Justin Davis, Nate Esparza, Shawn Fleming, Paul Frantz, Rowdy Freeman, Ron Garstka, Tim Hilgendorf
Caleb Hobbs, Adam Jarvis, Devin Knuth, William "Billy" Marsh, Michael Pfancook, Kevin Piasta
Charles Potts, William "Bill" Reynolds, Jeremy Schaaf, Jon Sissney, Stacy Sissney, Chad Ward, and Darin Wilkison 


_*and a shout out to our Factory Media Staff- Gameface TV - featuring; Jeremy Whitehead, BJ Crangle, Justin Dial, Brad Kooiman, Tom Newell, Ken Farmer, and Tyler Turchi*_


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing some of you at the Paris ASA this week.

One of our dealers, Timber Ridge in Decatur TX is looking for a few shooters for the team club shoot at 8 am on Saturday morning, entry fee will be paid. need to know asap please.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

New Breed staffers rule!


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Good luck to the New Breed Staffers at Paris!!!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Wish I could be there. Good Luck to all the New Breed Shooters and Staff At the Texas Pro/Am.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Tony is smoking brisket for the staff bbq - hope ya'll like it!


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

JAG said:


> Tony is smoking brisket for the staff bbq - hope ya'll like it!


 WOOHOO! gonna be a big time feast this year... Cant wait to meet some more of the Nation!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Big project in the works staffers! Can't say right now but I will let everyone know in the next couple of weeks!!!

Besides we need to keep this thread running. What have the staffers been up to lately??? I have rigged up my new Vndetta stab and I Can tell you that thing is sweet!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Waititng for the local 3d shoots to start,If there are any ,usually by now I've heard about a couple ,but so far nothing yet,I'm a little disappointed to say the least.I'll keep shooting in the yard and hope for the best.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

I know that I have missed a couple of 3-d shoots already!! Dang it!


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Still haven't started by me yet. League starts in May. I am thinking my Eclipse will do great, but am thinking of buying the Horizon. Anyone have a review on one yet?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Randy D just got one and Master G has been shooting one lately, hit them up for a review.


devin1 said:


> Still haven't started by me yet. League starts in May. I am thinking my Eclipse will do great, but am thinking of buying the Horizon. Anyone have a review on one yet?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Staff - In case i missed anyone that has asked, Victory IS on board for the coop program. If you need more details, email me.


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

Our outdoor season starts on Sunday. My genetix is all tuned up and ready to go. Just waiting on my eclipse.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Well here is the big announcement that I have been waiting for.......Well Nation I am super excited......Myself, my brother, and our good friend have taken a big step in promoting New Breed Archery. I don't want to rob the thread so I'll keep it short and sweet, we are starting up a new bow dealership in Northern Colorado called Dirty North Archery and we just placed our first order of New Breed Bows!!!!!! It will be about one month until the entire operation is ready, but we can always set things up in the meantime.

If you know anyone in Colorado that needs a New Breed then send them my way with a PM or look up our contact info on the New Breed website dealer locator.

I love being a part of the Nation!!! Back to the thread!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1740332


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

CHobbs..... Fantastic News Man. Glad you are helping grow the nation even more. Congrtulations on the new shop!!!!!!!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Bear!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Hog hunt in 7 days!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Travel for the hog hunt tomorrow!


----------



## nbacollins (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck!! Wish I was going!!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Well Nation I just got back from my hog hunting trip in Texas and I have no pictures to post up!!!! Only because I didn't even get to launch an arrow............SKUNKED!!!! Hardly saw anything and had ZERO shot opportunities!! AAAAAARRRGGGHHHHH!! That's hunting I guess. I'll have to try it again next year.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Dont feel bad, same thing just happened to me!
QUOTE=CHobbs;1064033966]Well Nation I just got back from my hog hunting trip in Texas and I have no pictures to post up!!!! Only because I didn't even get to launch an arrow............SKUNKED!!!! Hardly saw anything and had ZERO shot opportunities!! AAAAAARRRGGGHHHHH!! That's hunting I guess. I'll have to try it again next year.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats a bummer you two could get on a hog better luck next time.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I wanted to wish all of the Staff and Nation members the Best of Luck this weekend at the London, KY ASA Pro-am. I know a bunch of you go to this shoot and I really wish I could, but its just not going to happen this year for me.
Tony & I will FOR SURE be at the Classic, along with Kyle and the New Breed booth! I can't wait to see you all again!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Happy Birthday JAG. I know its a Day late. Hope you had a Great day With Master G!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Bear.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Tke_bowhunter, Nate Esparza has been removed from the Field Staff.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

also, 12ringmafia -Jon Sissney is no longer on the New Breed Field staff


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Vaughan McLain aka Bowcat, New Breed Pro staff won the Regional ASA Pro-am in Tx last weekend in the Sr. Pro class. Way to go Vaughan!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

The Classic - who's going?


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Congrats Vaughan, thats some great shooting there


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

JAG said:


> The Classic - who's going?



I am .(getting in late Wends/early Thurs) .........................but we have to get through ..... ...Metropolis, first


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> I am .(getting in late Wends/early Thurs) .........................but we have to get through ..... ...Metropolis, first


of course- I'm not going to Metropolis so it wasnt on my mind, sorry! Best of luck to you all that ARE going!

Tony & I WILL be at the classic along with NEW BREED and will have a booth there!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

I hope to be able to come to the classic venue on Friday. I have to work at Bass Pro at the Hunting Classic that'll weekend.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

GaBear said:


> I hope to be able to come to the classic venue on Friday. I have to work at Bass Pro at the Hunting Classic that'll weekend.


The classic is FAR MORE imporant then bass pro ....just sayin'


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

I get paid to be at Bass Pro.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> The classic is FAR MORE imporant then bass pro ....just sayin'


Not when the "Classic" is nothing more than a glorified local shoot and you get paid to be at BPS!!!!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

are you still mad?


Ghost 133 said:


> Not when the "Classic" is nothing more than a glorified local shoot and you get paid to be at BPS!!!!!!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

I kinda get that feeling......


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

JAG said:


> are you still mad?


No Mam Madam Coordinator. And you know why!!!!!! Nice talkin again.


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey Clan, heard theres a new shop for us New Breed Shooters in the works somewhere in ........OKLAHOMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Did the regular Newbreed thread disappear??? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

The thread even dropped off my subscription page!


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

must have made a moderator upset


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

traditional1970 said:


> must have made a moderator upset


Never said a bad word one on here!! Are you able to get on it Traditional1970?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I am wondering if they didn't archive the thread it was over 500 pages and probably taking up a ton of bandwidth.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

You could be right Dustin


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Well guys I started up a new thread since it appears our other one has disappeared. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1784357


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

JAG said:


> Vaughan McLain aka Bowcat, New Breed Pro staff won the Regional ASA Pro-am in Tx last weekend in the Sr. Pro class. Way to go Vaughan!


Great shooting Vaughan it is a little late but I forgot to check up on this thread.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep, looks like Athens had to start a new thread too. Too many posts! Good work Nation!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Hey everyone... Ive asked Kyle to start another thread- The original poster is the only one that can remove a thread, so i think he needs to have his name on this one. I hope you all agree.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

JAG said:


> Hey everyone... Ive asked Kyle to start another thread- The original poster is the only one that can remove a thread, so i think he needs to have his name on this one. I hope you all agree.


That makes sense.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ya that would make more sense. When he starts it can someone post the link in here as well in case I miss it.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Looks like someone didn't like us having soo many
Positive posts. I talked to Kyle and he said he will be creating a new thread in the morning when he gets in the office. I'll try to let everyone know the new link


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I am sure most have noticed but they did the same thing to Athens.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ghost 133 said:


> I am sure most have noticed but they did the same thing to Athens.


Apparently Athens people had notice and were able to get a new thread going when it happened. No one contacted Kyle about it. I'm sure he will get to the bottom of this. Sure seems like the others should have gotten deleted as well if it was truly a server issue.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

I just started a New Thread 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1784984&p=1064437124#post1064437124
Please come check us out
thanks,
Kyle


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> I just started a New Thread
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1784984&p=1064437124#post1064437124
> Please come check us out
> thanks,
> Kyle


Got it!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm there


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Just a reminder for the staff - If you need something and want to ensure a response, please EMAIL me. I just cannot keep track of PMs here, FB pms, texts, or calls. If I have not responded I apologize, but hit me up through email and I can keep better track of things. Thanks!

Send your updates and photos to: [email protected]


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

. . .


JAG said:


> Tke_bowhunter, Nate Esparza has been removed from the Field Staff.





JAG said:


> also, 12ringmafia -Jon Sissney is no longer on the New Breed Field staff


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

JAG said:


> Apparently Athens people had notice and were able to get a new thread going when it happened. No one contacted Kyle about it. I'm sure he will get to the bottom of this. Sure seems like the others should have gotten deleted as well if it was truly a server issue.


I think Athens got a heads up because, Rodney is a mod here and an Athens employee or some how related to Athens, so if they were deleting them he would have had time to start up a new thread. It really is too bad they didn't give a warning or reason.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Just wanted to say - Great Shooting New Breed shooters! You all did great at Metropolis! See you at the Classic!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

what she said. Just wish I did not have to work that weekend.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

JAG said:


> Just a reminder for the staff - If you need something and want to ensure a response, please EMAIL me. I just cannot keep track of PMs here, FB pms, texts, or calls. If I have not responded I apologize, but hit me up through email and I can keep better track of things. Thanks!
> 
> Send your updates and photos to: [email protected]


Julie,

Pm and email sent. Thank you for your time.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Congratulations to Master G on a job well done shooting and promoting the sport of archery!!!


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Yes a huge congrats to Master G on his accolades and accomplishments


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Hey guys and gals, we are working on our plans for the 2013 staff and are in no way ready to make any decisions yet, but due to increased interest in our program I have put the 2013 staff application up on the staff page www.newbreedstaff.com So if you want to apply or know someone that does, go ahead and email that to me and I will keep it until we are ready to start reviews.

 Julie


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

JAG said:


> Hey guys and gals, we are working on our plans for the 2013 staff and are in no way ready to make any decisions yet, but due to increased interest in our program I have put the 2013 staff application up on the staff page www.newbreedstaff.com So if you want to apply or know someone that does, go ahead and email that to me and I will keep it until we are ready to start reviews.
> 
> Julie


Awesome!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Julie will be filling one out shortly.


----------



## silentoutdoors (Dec 30, 2008)

I have just reapplied for the Field Staff.


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

JAG said:


> Hey guys and gals, we are working on our plans for the 2013 staff and are in no way ready to make any decisions yet, but due to increased interest in our program I have put the 2013 staff application up on the staff page www.newbreedstaff.com So if you want to apply or know someone that does, go ahead and email that to me and I will keep it until we are ready to start reviews.
> 
> Julie


Yes you can consider it filled out...this company just keeps getting better....


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Julie I really like the questions you asked on the app this year definitely getting it more and more refined each year.


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

Will be reapplying very soon. Can't wait! Hope I am able to be on the field staff again. I love representing this company. I believe in the product and the company, makes it easy to represent.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Application sent for the 2012 Shooting Staff


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

I'll be Filling mine out. Just Hope The Boss Lady can find a Spot for me somewhere. This has not been a good year for me so far.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

GaBear said:


> I'll be Filling mine out. Just Hope The Boss Lady can find a Spot for me somewhere. This has not been a good year for me so far.


If she cant you can hold my umbrella and be my caddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Ghost 133 said:


> If she cant you can hold my umbrella and be my caddy!!!!!!!!


Sounds Like A Plan.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

I will be getting mine in too! I would hold the umbrella but that is a long reach from Colorado!


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

2013 application completed and sent in. Can't wait to see if I made it. I love representing the best company on the market!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

chevy88 said:


> 2013 application completed and sent in. Can't wait to see if I made it. I love representing the best company on the market!


I will second that!


----------



## nbacollins (Jan 22, 2011)

Im going to 3rd that. Filling mine out now.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

what you don't want to be Ghost caddy like me......


----------



## nbacollins (Jan 22, 2011)

Not if I dont have too. Nothing against you Ghost. But i think Bear can take care of it.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

nbacollins said:


> Not if I dont have too. Nothing against you Ghost. But i think Bear can take care of it.


As long as he keeps the cooler packed with the right stuff!!!!!!


----------



## nbacollins (Jan 22, 2011)

Ghost 133 said:


> As long as he keeps the cooler packed with the right stuff!!!!!!


And LOTS of it...


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Ghost 133 said:


> As long as he keeps the cooler packed with the right stuff!!!!!!


As Long as You are paying for it I will keep it full......


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

2013 staff application sent in

NBA rocks


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

I was able to get some of the better pics up from my Long's Peak climb on Sunday. They are posted on the staff website, www.newbreedstaff.com. I was checking out the site and other pics and it looks like New Breed is kicking azz this year. Wow, there are some major accomplishments. And huge thanks to Julie for putting that site together, it really shows New Breed shooters in a professional manner!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Good Luck To All The New Breed Staff And Staffers Going to the ASA Classic. Have Fun, Be safe, and Keep it in the 12 Ring.

Depending on what the Doc says tomorrow I may see some of Ya'll Friday. But got to be back in Atlanta Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Good Luck to all that is going to the Classic, Be Safe, Shot Great, and Have Fun. I'm really starting to dislike a Certain Automobile Maker or I would have been there.


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yeah i go on a pork chop hunt the 25 of this month


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

solocam9696 said:


> Oh yeah i go on a pork chop hunt the 25 of this month


Sweet! Kill a couple star piggies for me!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

God luck shootin this weekend Nation!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

solocam9696 said:


> Oh yeah i go on a pork chop hunt the 25 of this month


Good luck hope you can get one!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

solocam9696 said:


> Oh yeah i go on a pork chop hunt the 25 of this month




If you get too many Piggies let me know. I'm always needing somemore of the other white meat.


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Will do Bear and Thanks everyone 

Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

GaBear said:


> If you get too many Piggies let me know. I'm always needing somemore of the other white meat.


Yep it sure is good eating!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I finally got my 2013 staff app in! Hopefully the boss lady Julie will keep me on another year!!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

CHobbs said:


> Well I finally got my 2013 staff app in! Hopefully the boss lady Julie will keep me on another year!!!!!


I know how you feel, but she has a hard job to try and pick from all these great apps.


----------



## charliep (Mar 16, 2009)

Julie, Sent some pictures to your email, did you get them? Charlie


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sent my app in for 2013 hopefully the (boss lady) will have a spot for me again.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I spent a good bit of time with JAG at the Classic. She has already got a pile of Staff Apps and had a lot of face to face interest at the booth. NBA has got a lot of shooters wanting to be involved.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ghost 133 said:


> I spent a good bit of time with JAG at the Classic. She has already got a pile of Staff Apps and had a lot of face to face interest at the booth. NBA has got a lot of shooters wanting to be involved.


That is great, more and more people are starting to get a look at NBA.


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

morning all


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Allmost forgot.... sending in the form for 2013.... 
Holliday is allmost over


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

I will be back out in the woods again this weekend to try and stick a deer!


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

How long till we need to decide which bow we are getting for the upcoming year? I have a couple great bows that I need to move in order to purchase my next one if I get chosen to be one of the lucky few.


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

So our staff bows will either be outshine or black? You made it a little confusing to me putting outshine, wildfire, and muddygirl on the other forum after some people have asked.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

2013 colors depend on staff level. Several people (non-staff) have asked for a picture of the stock colors we are going to offer


chevy88 said:


> So our staff bows will either be outshine or black? You made it a little confusing to me putting outshine, wildfire, and muddygirl on the other forum after some people have asked.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I am really liking the colors for next year, I think you guys did a great job.


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am looking forward in seeing all the New Breed Bows in the new color patterns.


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

I also love the new colors. I was hoping to see the orange crush available or the yellow or green that was similar. Outshine it is for me!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

headed out tomorrow morning for a week long back country elk hunting trip. Hope the Genetix gets to eat!


----------



## nbacollins (Jan 22, 2011)

CHobbs said:


> headed out tomorrow morning for a week long back country elk hunting trip. Hope the Genetix gets to eat!


Dude I hope you have the best of luck on your trip.


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

Is it going to be a while before we see our staff bows? I am wondering because with both of my bows for sale, one being sold, I won't be able to hunt until it comes. Sounds like I could be waiting until the rut to get out there. Can't wait! Its going to be awesome!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

6-8 weeks


chevy88 said:


> Is it going to be a while before we see our staff bows? I am wondering because with both of my bows for sale, one being sold, I won't be able to hunt until it comes. Sounds like I could be waiting until the rut to get out there. Can't wait! Its going to be awesome!


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay! I'm really getting excited! The rut is the best time to hunt anyways. Can't wait!


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

Anybody know if the staff bows are coming all "Outshine" limbs and all or are they going to have black limbs? I'm thinking black limbs would look killer!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

chevy88 said:


> Anybody know if the staff bows are coming all "Outshine" limbs and all or are they going to have black limbs? I'm thinking black limbs would look killer!


My guess is that it will be an all camo bow, so that they have some pictures and things to work with for advertising next year with the 2013 equipment. I think that the black limbs would be more of a custom deal but I do agree it would look great.


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

I asked JAG last week and thats what i was told. Solid black bows or all camo. Gonna be a great year. Cant wait to get my Horizon in!


----------



## charliep (Mar 16, 2009)

chevy88 said:


> Anybody know if the staff bows are coming all "Outshine" limbs and all or are they going to have black limbs? I'm thinking black limbs would look killer!


All Black or All outshine camo is what I got from Julie. Mine will be all black just can't decide between the Eclipse or a new Genetix. The Lycan with the short axle in a 30.25 draw, I think will be to "pinchy" for me.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

charliep said:


> All Black or All outshine camo is what I got from Julie. Mine will be all black just can't decide between the Eclipse or a new Genetix. The Lycan with the short axle in a 30.25 draw, I think will be to "pinchy" for me.


That was the same thing I was struggling with, I ended up picking the Genetix as I just dipped my 2012 eclipse. Now I will have an 09 genetix and the 13 genetix should be fun to see how it has changed. I know for sure that the 09 will never ever be sold and will be one that stays with me.


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

bowmedic said:


> I asked JAG last week and thats what i was told. Solid black bows or all camo. Gonna be a great year. Cant wait to get my Horizon in!


I feel the same way I can not wait to get my new Horizan and start shooting it.


----------



## charliep (Mar 16, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> That was the same thing I was struggling with, I ended up picking the Genetix as I just dipped my 2012 eclipse. Now I will have an 09 genetix and the 13 genetix should be fun to see how it has changed. I know for sure that the 09 will never ever be sold and will be one that stays with me.


I hear you on that...I have a solid 09 and split 10 both custom dipped and painted and don't know if I can part with them. 
I do love my split Ultimate Camo. Might just do the Genetix in black because I mainly hunt.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

charliep said:


> I hear you on that...I have a solid 09 and split 10 both custom dipped and painted and don't know if I can part with them.
> I do love my split Ultimate Camo. Might just do the Genetix in black because I mainly hunt.


Yep you just can't go wrong with that bow.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Back on for 2013 gang!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

CHobbs said:


> Back on for 2013 gang!!


That is Great!


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool, me too! Can't wait for the bows to start showing up in a few weeks. What did you order?


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

They are saying 6-8 weeks for shipping. I emailed JAG my contract on 9/11. I'm hoping that means I will have a new bow box showing up in a few weeks.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

chevy88 said:


> Cool, me too! Can't wait for the bows to start showing up in a few weeks. What did you order?


I own a 2011 Genetix solid limb so my next will be the Eclipse!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is great as well Chevy88. 

I went with a genetix I have an 09 genetix and just got done dipping my '12 eclipse so I figured a picture of a new and where NBA all started would be neat with the two Genetix bows.


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

I went (again) for the Cyborg. It fits me....
Congrats to all back on the team...


----------



## charliep (Mar 16, 2009)

I still can't make up my mind...I have the split 2010 and just can't decide if I want the Eclipse or another Genetix. 

Help me out here....


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

charliep said:


> I still can't make up my mind...I have the split 2010 and just can't decide if I want the Eclipse or another Genetix.
> 
> Help me out here....


Diversify man!!!! I love the hold on the Eclipse!! That bow balances better than anything I have ever put in my hands


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

charliep said:


> I still can't make up my mind...I have the split 2010 and just can't decide if I want the Eclipse or another Genetix.
> 
> Help me out here....


The eclipse is an awesome bow, if it were me I would give one a try since you have a couple Genetix.


----------



## bcnut5 (Jan 20, 2009)

QUOTE=charliep;1065319974]I still can't make up my mind...I have the split 2010 and just can't decide if I want the Eclipse or another Genetix. 

Help me out here....[/QUOTE]

Get an Eclipse. It is my favorite New Breed bow.


----------



## charliep (Mar 16, 2009)

Sent the order in for a black Eclipse...should get a chance to use it in late November.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

You will love the eclipse!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

My order for the Eclipse is going in shortly! Going with the outshine, figured I would try something new


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

CHobbs said:


> My order for the Eclipse is going in shortly! Going with the outshine, figured I would try something new


That should look great, and the eclipse is definitely a shooter too!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

The 2013 staff will be announced on a new thread on November 1st.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

JAG said:


> The 2013 staff will be announced on a new thread on November 1st.


Sweet!


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Went with another ECLIPSE, black with polished cams and pockets. Using the black and camo ECLIPSE for hunting only now.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That will look awesome!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll be looking for the new thread in a couple of days Julie!


----------

